# Siepi/di stefano



## SCHLEMO (Jun 19, 2015)

When it comes to giving voice to the devil, basso Cesare Siepi is your man. In Gounod's Faust, he is alternately playful and menacing. In Boito's Mefistofeles, he is scary as Hell. His visceral outbursts reach deep into your guts. On the other hand, tenore Giuseppe di Stefano in tandem with Callas in La Boheme has one of the most lilting and uplifting operatic voices I have ever heard. Yet when he calls her a witch, he is fierce with frustrated passion. Siepi and Di Stefano are my favorite male singers; I never fail to be emotionally caught up in their performances.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Always nice to meet another fan of Pippo. I made a Di Stefano thread a while back. Read and enjoy!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Love Siepi. This is one of my favourites.


----------

